# any Micro racing in s. MI ??



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey guys I was wondering if anybody knows of any place doing any Mini-z and or xmods racing in southern michigan?? We have around a dozen of us here that would like to race some where other than my basement this winter.We are in jackson,mi , and are willing to start a public track somewhere if we can find enough people to get some actual races happening.Please contact me with any info or if you are in the area close to jackson and would like to help organize a micro scale car club.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hey with twelve of ya theres enough for a club look around for a church or somewhere that has a gym where you guys could set up a track all you need are some pvc 3/4 inch pipe and some conections and if you have a old laptop you can get ya some lap counting softwear for free and you are set


----------



## madk93 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey Im in jackson, Michigan and have a bunch of rcs and know other with them here.. go here to hook up with them... Just started an all jackson, Michigan site this morning... http://jacksonrcs.2.forumer.com/index.php?act=idx


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I think they race 1/18ths at Hobbytown USA in Grand Blanc during the winter. Check out http://www.htugrandblanc.com/ , Dave or Noah should have the details.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah, grand blanc is too far to drive to have fun.. I think I will just run in my basement.


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

ya we are racing at HTU Grand Blanc
just ran oval last night (it was a grin!)
here's a link to race forum, for more information:

http://www.htugrandblanc.com/snitz/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=254


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

there is a mini-z club in ann arbor we have a race this friday night go to minizracer.com go to the forum and search for ann arbor has the adddress to the place


----------

